# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  Dialects

## SashaT

BONJOUR TOUT LE MONDE FRANCOPHONE!!!
I have never actually had the pleasure of speaking with a francophone (French, Franco-Canadian, Haitian, French speaking African...) and I was wondering if anyone would mind telling me some differences between French spoken in different parts of the world. I know they have different words and sometimes grammar points, but I would like to know about how the words and phrases are pronounced. 
PAR EXEMPLE: I would say that British English is spoken much faster than American and more in the throat, Canadian English is much slower and the vowel sounds are exaggerated, Australian English is somewhat like British English but has a much different vocabulary, and Scottish English is almost unrecognisable as English at all to other speakers of the language. I would also say that American English is broken up into Northern, Eastern and Southern vatriations. I think you get my drift. I would really appreciate any input from the francophone world. 
MERCI A L'AVANCE!  ::

----------


## wilco000

I'm Qu

----------


## Pravit

Wow! I was surprised by the use of religious terms in Quebecois cussing  ::  So does everyone cuss like that, even non-religious people? I knew a Canadian guy from Quebec, but I guess he never had occasion to use _sacre_...  ::

----------


## brett

Belgium's and France's French differ in at least one way...
... the Belgians can count properly!  ::   
In France, when you get to the number 70, things become unusual by English standards. The French say- 'sixty ten' (60+10) = 70, 'sixty eleven' (60+11) = 71. And when they get to 80, they say 'four twenty' (4x20)  =80,  'four twenty ten' (4x20+10) = 90, 'four twenty ten nine' (4x20+10+9) =  99.  But when you get to one hundred, ah.. relief! For a while, anyway.  
Whereas the Belgians have a seprate word for 70, 80 and 90. So, the Belgians count the same as the English... in the 10's all through. But... well, with different vocabulary.

----------

2Pravit: Everybody, even atheists and very religious people use religious words in their cussing. It's kind of a national pride... 
2Brett: It's so funny to hear a Belgian count! Sounds to me like  _old, old french_  from the middle-age.

----------


## Niamh

> PAR EXEMPLE: I would say that British English is spoken much faster than American and more in the throat, Canadian English is much slower and the vowel sounds are exaggerated, Australian English is somewhat like British English but has a much different vocabulary, and Scottish English is almost unrecognisable as English at all to other speakers of the language. 
> MERCI A L'AVANCE!

 Scottish English is easily recognisable! Tis the one that sounds sexiest  ::  , but really, not that difficult to understand at all. I don't know whether it's the Scots influence on the North or maybe Northerners of all walks have different accents but the Northern Irish accent and the Scots accent is really similar......and we understand them....

----------


## Pravit

> 2Pravit: Everybody, even atheists and very religious people use religious words in their cussing. It's kind of a national pride... 
> 2Brett: It's so funny to hear a Belgian count! Sounds to me like  _old, old french_  from the middle-age.

 When exactly did the French decide it would be easier to say sixty-ten instead of something like "septante"? Does it have an interesting story like the Russian number "сорок"(the other Slavic languages, by the way, have a more predictable word for this number, something along the lines of четырдесять)?

----------

Well, very interesting, according to this web site http://membres.lycos.fr/villemingera...i/Septante.htm , ''soixante et dix'', ''quatre-vingt'' and ''quatre-vingt dix'' are even older than the ''septante'' and ''nonante'', which were introduced at the end of the middle age.  
It is said that ''septante'', ''octante'' and ''nonante'' are in the official French Academy Dictionnary, but only official in Belgium and Swiss...

----------


## Zhenya

please tell me about the Russian Copok   ::

----------


## Pravit

Here it is(taken from the website http://slovnik.narod.ru/etim_znakom.htm because narod.ru sites load amazingly slow from non-Russian IPs)   

> СОРОК СОРОЧЕК 
> Золото и серебро Садко приказал засыпать в бочки-сороковки. Слово сороковка не используется в современном языке, однако попятно. что оно связано с числительным сорок. Действительно, бочка-сороковка вмещала в себя 40 вёдер содержимого. 
> Числительное сорок представлено только и трёх славянских языках - русском, украинском и белорусском. В других славянских языках число 40 передаётся сочетанием числительных четыре и десять, например, болгарское четиридесет. Когда-то аналогично устроенное числительное было и в восточнославянских языках, но его вытеснило из общего употребления слово сорок. 
> Слово сорок является родственным слову сорочка 'рубашка'. Его современное значение развилось, как считают исследователи, в языке охотников, которые называли так некоторое подобие тары, вмещавшей ровно четыре десятка шкурок пушного зверя. А вот в датском языке похожую историю имеет числительное двадцать. Слово snesn 'двадцать' первоначально обозначало 'прут, длинную ветку, на которую помещалось примерно 20 рыб', и использовалось в языке рыболовов. 
> Такой процесс называется метонимическим переносом. Суть его в том, что название, принятое для одного понятия или объекта, "перетекает" на те, которые связаны с ним по смежности. Эта смежность предстаёт в самых разнообразных формах, например: соотнесение вместилища и того, что в нём содержится (узорчатое блюдо, обед из трёх блюд); места и связанного с ним события (строить дорогу, долгая дорога); населённого пункта и жителей (подъехать к деревне, деревня гуляет на свадьбе); действия и результата действия (рассказ занял целый вечер, книга рассказов); человека и детали его одежды (вспомним, как А. П. Чехов описывал Трубную площадь в Москве: "Копошатся, как раки в решете, сотни тулупов, бекеш, меховых картузов, цилиндров". А вот примеры метонимических переносов по этому признаку, возникших уже в конце XX столетия: чёрные береты 'бойцы ОМОНа', краповые береты 'спецназ', голубые каски 'солдаты ООН'. 
> В разговорной речи часто используется метонимический перенос, который характерен только для определённых контекстов и не приводит к появлению нового значения; например, на вопрос: Что с тобой? может последовать ответ: Голова (вместе с тем само по себе слово голова не имеет значения 'головная боль'). В некоторых ситуациях людей называют по особенностям их внешнего вида: За кем ты занял очередь? - За бородой, что соответствует сочетанию 'за бородатым человеком'. Метонимия позволяет экономить речевые усилия, преобразовав словосочетание в одно слово, поэтому она так распространена именно в разговорной речи. Очень употребительна метонимия, когда соотносится автор и его произведение (Мы ходили смотреть Репина). Однако в литературном языке способность слов сочетаться ограничена: вряд ли уместно Давайте повесим Репина, маленький Репин, а вот в разговорной речи такие обороты очень часты.

----------


## Zhenya

Спасибо...

----------


## possopo

wilco000 wrote: 

> Docteure, Professeure

 oh, my god!!!!  ::   
i've never heard nor seen these words. i've heard doctoresse of course ::

----------

